# Bobber Stop/Live Bait Question



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Figured I’d ask both questions here. When using a 1 oz Bobber. Will a thread bobber stop hold it? I’ve personally never used one but bought a couple for Catfishing in the Spring. Also has anyone used Bullhead Catfish for Flathead? And also will Flatheads eat anything other than Live bait?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We use a regular bobber stop or a rubber band tied to the line. Lake flatheads live bait. River flatheads live and cut.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Thanks sir. Appreciate the info!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just about any bobber stop will slip to some degree over time. I check my bobber stop at times to make sure it hasn't moved to far. i've tried tbhe plastic and thread stops and the little rubber balls. I like the thread the best.

i've caught 1 flathead on chicken liver over the many yrs i've cat fished. live bait is the best.
sherman


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Sweet thanks Sherman! Tight lines! Hope to find a couple this year!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have always used the thread stops and bead, even on larger, heavier bobbers. They will slide a little over time but are easy enough to adjust every so often.

I typically use live bait for flatheads. I have caught a lot of flatheads out of rivers on dead bait but not necessarily cut bait, whole dead shad and whole dead suckers. I have more luck with dead bait in the Fall, but would still prefer live bait.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

I have personally caught fewer than 20 flatties, but 2 or 3 of the ones I have caught were on bullheads. (I don't get the opportunity to chase big cats very often, and I'm still figuring them out myself.) Bullhead as bait are tough as nails, and very active. I have also had multiple other runs with bullhead as bait, but missed the hookup. They are one of my favorite baits to use, just sometimes tough to get.

With that said, between my fishing buddies and I, we have caught flatties on green sunfish, bluegill, shad, bullhead, rock bass, white perch, crappie*, and white bass** (all legally angled with hook and line prior to use as bait***). Maybe I'm wrong, but I think flathead eat pretty much anything they find in their path when they are hungry. Perhaps another more experienced and more successful cat angler can chime in and recommend/suggest a more consistent and/or preferred live bait?

Disclaimers
* crappie came from a smaller body of water containing _thousands_ of severely stunted crappie
** a white bass was used in a fishing emergency where we lost our bait and needed to catch bait from the river with hook and line rather than a cast net
***except for the shad


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Bait, in my opinion, is a matter of preference and availability. I mainly catfish the Ohio River so I tend to us what is predominantly available in the river. Typically this would be cast netting either shad or suckers, or catching skipjack. Certain times of the year, smaller white bass are available and easy to catch on hair jigs or in-line spinners and I will use them for bait.

Guys on lakes will use everything from bluegill to bullheads to goldfish. Flatheads don't seem to be too picky when it comes to live bait.


----------

